# please help my tegu



## mariosh (Oct 30, 2009)

hey everyone

i have a 1 year old tegu, and i keep it in a terrarium at 25 degrees celcius. today i installed a 60w basking bulb, but i noticed a few problems.

my tegu was shaking, especially his limbs and some clear bubbles were coming out of his nostrils. I turned on the bulb and the temp is now 32 degrees, all warm and cozy.

but he is still shaking but he is calm...while sleeping too

what do u think the problem is? could it something else and by having the lamp on im not helping?


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 30, 2009)

It sounds like metabolic bone disease. What do you use for UVB?


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 30, 2009)

The shaking sounds like MBD.He is maybe not getting enough calcium in him and/ or UVB from the light.What kind off UVB light do you use and how old is it and how far away is it from the Tegu ? the basking spot should be from 100-115 degrees.I would feed him some frozen/ thawed rodents ( for the calcium intake ) and maybe get a new UVB light.I DON'T recommend the coil one.

About the bubbles.Did he just drink some water ? if he did that's normal.Tegus will stick their nose inside the water when they drink sometimes and than some water will come out off their nose.Or it happens when you pick them up after they just had something to drink.

Do you think you could post a video off him ? that would help.


----------



## mariosh (Oct 30, 2009)

i use a 5.0 uvb tube but he also gets sunlight every day for an hour....i think he got a cold..isn't it more likely?


----------



## randy (Oct 30, 2009)

meg90 wat do u use for uvb lamp and fixture? mine keep burning out at 80 dollar a pop 3 to 7 weeks they burn out... powersun 100w from zoo med.. it getting exspensive.. can u make a recomendation please?


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 30, 2009)

I like Trex 100W bulbs. I use them on all my torts with no problems. BUT I got a powersun for Cleo for a deal, and I haven't had problems with that. I got another one at my local petco (160W) for 22$ on clearance, that I am saving for later when her enclosure is bigger.

Are you sure that they are blowing? Maybe its your fixture. Sometimes the bulbs overheat, and they shut off automatically. If you let them cool down, and plug them back in, sometimes they come right back on.

I say Trex MVB first choice, then Powersuns.


----------



## randy (Oct 30, 2009)

ty ty it was way hot maybe it did shut off
. i will see in a minute


----------



## randy (Oct 30, 2009)

ok it musta overheated cuss now it came back on.. prolly all my old ones are good too.. how embarassing.. thanx for the help


----------



## randy (Oct 30, 2009)

ooh can any1 recomend a cheap easy.. and i meaneasy to use digital camera?


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 30, 2009)

no problem---maybe just get a new lamp. Its the fixture that makes the bulbs go off.


----------

